
Ask HN: Your monthly (side) project update - mgl
It may be interesting both to publish and follow monthly updates of our (side) projects. Please share any metrics you like, the main goal is to <i>motivate</i>
======
ISNIT
Not mine, but you may be interested in [https://www.bugmuncher.com/blog/from-
side-project-to-profita...](https://www.bugmuncher.com/blog/from-side-project-
to-profitable-start-up-part-1/)

